# White Labs Vs Wyeast



## Doc (14/4/03)

Found a message on HBD today listing the comparative yeasts for White Labs and Wyeast.
I've formatted it and created a PDF version.

Here it is.

Cheers,
Doc 

View attachment White_Labs_vs_Wyeast_Yeast_Comparison.pdf


----------



## Doc (22/4/03)

I was using this at the weekend and it gave me the shits that it was on multiple pages.
So here is v2 which I have reformatted to be on a single page in landscape.

Cheers,
Doc 

View attachment White_Labs_vs_Wyeast_Comparison_v2.pdf


----------



## Hoops (26/5/04)

Thanks Doc

I asked my 2 local HB stores if they had this chart but they looked at me dumbfounded as they didn't think one existed.

Another thing I need to print up and laminate for the brewery.


----------



## bibtracker (28/5/04)

Thanks Doc.
Not only is that a very useful chart, but setting up the printer for landscape took me into hitherto unknown realms of how to change the cartridge on an Epson printer (a process which has previously caused me much grief and anguish and involved threats of physical violence to Mr Epson).
When you find the instructions, it's a piece of piss!
I raise a glass of HB in your direction.


----------

